

Show HN: A simple, clean and fresh take on a B2B Marketplace - pranav7
https://bizongo.in

======
narsil
I like the minimal clutter-free feel.

Just fyi, I would look into why the menu looks odd in FF. Some of the product
pages also have a floating quote request form that hides some text. I would
also shorten the height of the "All Categories" menu to not take up the full
screen.

~~~
pranav7
Glad you liked it, and thank you for the feedback. We are constantly working
to extend support to all browsers.

The "All categories" full page menu was something that we thought looked
pretty cool initially, but I guess it didn't work very well.

------
praveenmenon
Setting a new standard for B2B websites .

